# Blackthorn Silver Foxes



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

As many of you know, I almost lost all of my fox line to mouse rotovirus. I kept a few survivors running on because they are useful for marten sables but I gave up on the idea of breeding them to show. Happily, the few that have survived it have grown into fit, healthy mice and have fat, healthy litters of their own now. I didn't know just how much I love this variety until I realised how delighted I was that the line had had survived. I love them for three reasons: 1) I find them extremely beautiful, 2) my first Best in Show was a young silver fox buck, and 3) my original stock came from Alan Reice, a lovely gentleman and a good friend in the mouse fancy. Alan sadly passed away early this year and I remember him with great fondness every time I see my foxes.

Young chocolate foxes:




























A black fox doe in kindle:










These are two of my old black fox stud bucks. They have good white ticking down the sides, one of my ambitions is to strengthen that and increase the ticked area. These bucks have chunky, manly type, particularly in their heads:














































Two litters of fat black foxes:


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

They are lovely - and a very nice tribute to a special person


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Sarah, the young choc foxes in the first pics, particularly in pic 2, are simply everything I love in mouse type! The facial proportions are really beautiful.

It's heartening to hear how you have continued the line of silver foxes after such a major setback. I'm happy for you, and genuinely pleased that you are getting mice of this quality!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

And there's me thinking less ticking and clean as possible division was more desired!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you guys 



> And there's me thinking less ticking and clean as possible division was more desired!!


That's certainly the case for tans but, like the silver fox rabbit, the standard for silver fox mice says the demarcation must be crisp and straight but white ticking on the sides, rump and legs is considered an added beauty. That's why they are called 'silver' foxes and judged as AOVs rather than in with tans.

I'd like to end up with a wide band of ticking down the sides and around the rump, so they're really only black on their backs and heads, that's my main aim with them (along with chunking up the type)


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

ahh yes it makes sense, i'm not keen on the fox rabbits and always steered clear of them so probably why i never looked into their standards, i'm a much bigger fan of the tans.
However in mice i must say i much prefer the foxes


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the colouring of the silver fox rabbits, but I really dislike that dumpy type. I much prefer the type of the tan rabbits. If silver foxes had that slim, racy type, I'd be breeding rabbits for exhibition in a flash!

I much prefer fox mice to tans as well


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This mouse had the best silver ticking I've ever seen on a fox, his flanks were _covered_ in white hairs. It was more visible in real life but you get the idea:










This old boy also had great ticking:










I want to get the ticking much stronger than these two eventually, so it's really visible


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Your foxes make me want to breed them one day! Lovely.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Breed? If I had half a chance I'd mouse-nap Sarah's foxes... I'd grab a couple of the Marten Sables as well if I had enough room in my pockets. :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

stunning as allways sarah, I still have the orignal girls from you hanging out in the shed.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaah, that's cool


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I love Foxes, The thick white against the black has got to be my fav though


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful, Sara


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing your mice in August, Sarah - they are beautiful. And I'm excited about getting some of your unwanted satins to improve my line.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Gill said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing your mice in August, Sarah - they are beautiful. And I'm excited about getting some of your unwanted satins to improve my line.


  oh no; I don't have any now!! They wouldn't breed and died out  So sorry, I forgot to let you know 

I will do my best to source a buck for you and get it to my house by the time you visit.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

That would be wonderful if you can manage it. I don't suppose you have any spare foxes? - my best doe (Wine) is a chocolate tan, so, as I'm not doing too well with the long-hairs, it would be interesting to start a second line in foxes/tans.

Wine


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You can have foxes and some pied/Dutch as well if you want them


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, yes please. Breeding mice is so rewarding, and, even though I can never show them, I would love to have mice of that quality.


----------

